
Google's Squoosh (Image Compression Project) GitHub - lapsedpacifist
https://github.com/GoogleChromeLabs/squoosh
======
ksec
The more I look at codec, video or still, the more I get annoyed by the slow
progress and all the patents problems.

Still images in particular, hasn't really seen any major leap since JPEG. 20
years later we are still stuck with JPEG and GIF.

~~~
jayflux
Webp has just received some wide browser support, these things take time.

